# When did you feel your twins move?



## AmandaAnn

I'm getting anxious to feel my babies. I think it's because I've started to feel a lot better so I'm looking for other reassurance that they're there and everything's okay. I've heard women generally are able to feel multiples sooner. When did you twin mommies feel yours??? If you have other LO's, did you feel your twins sooner than with your single(s)? What about when your twins were your first babies (like me).

Thank you! :)


----------



## FatKat

I didn't feel my daughter till I was 22 weeks, with the twins I think it was probably around 16 weeks so don't worry you might have a couple of weeks to wait :thumbup:


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Amanda. I felt the twins move incredibley early - 12wks! With my singletons it was 15/16wks. Feeling movement is different for all women, some not recognising the subtle "bubble bursting sensation" that are those very early kicks and punches ;) I always described it as feeling like someone is flicking me from the inside to begin with - the proper movements not really being felt until atleast 20wks or more.

Try to relax hun, these are your first, so you probably won't recognise the initial flutters for some time yet xxx


----------



## Ashley9603

I felt the boys at 15 weeks(like flutters,bubbles etc)Now its like a war is going on lol.


----------



## Lucy28

I felt flutter down low for a while, and then right before the 16 week mark I was walking along when suddenly it felt like someone jumped out and poked me in the stomach- but no one was there! It almost felt like I pulled a muscle in a place where there is not muscle..lol. Try orange juice! Every time I drink it they move!


----------



## Emma M

I was 22 weeks (so just last week). 

I was really worried that I had not felt anything. At our 20 week scan, the babies were moving loads and were actually kicking each other at one point as they were feet to feet. Even the sonograher was surprised that I could not feel anything - but said it was nothing to worry about at this time, and as it was my first pregnancy I didn't know what I was looking out for.

Then last week whilst watching tv my feet up I felt a pulse/popping senstation. I dismissed it thinking I imagined it, but as the week went on I actually kept getting the same senstation. 

I want to feel them move more though for the reassurance that everything is OK.


----------



## cazd

I didnt feel anything for ages either - around 22 weeks i started to feel the flutterings...


----------



## ahbon

started to have wierd feelings around 15wks and thought it could be the babies at 16wks. Been feeling the kicks from wk 20 just gently to start and this w/e I saw my stomach move for the first time! Freaky but great! x


----------



## auntcarrie

I was close to 22 weeks as well - now that I'm pg again I think perhaps I felt movement earlier than that but didn't know what it was. By 22 weeks it was clear - a tapping on my upper belly. But this time I felt flutters around 19 weeks and knew what it was.


----------



## Traysea

I was really late to feel mine. I have two anterior placentas (and that changes everything so ask the US tech where your placentas are because they didn't mention it to me until I was over 20 weeks). At exactly 23 weeks to the day I was sitting on my couch with my hand on my belly and Morgan (Baby B) gave me a big sock right into the palm of my hand. It was so cool. I called and texted everyone LOL. Now I feel Morgan all the time but I rarely feel Amelia (baby A). Morgan is vertex and Amelia is breech so I am not sure if that changes anything... you might want to make a note of that too... because I find that when Amelia was head down I could feel her a little more.


----------



## Kristin83

I started to feel mine around 11 weeks and it gets more solid feeling every week. It all depends on how sensitive to your body you are. I could always pinpoint the exact day I was ovulating because I could feel it and I know what day the eggs implanted too...I could just feel it. But every person is different :D


----------



## ahbon

hubby felt his first kick last night :) x


----------



## TTC DH FIFO

I felt flutters at about 15 weeks.. and by 18 weeks they were nice strong kicks and movements.. now at 22 weeks its like they are fighting constantly lol... infact our last scan showed twin 2 kicking twin 1 in the head so that might not be too far off ha ha... everyone one is different tho, so dont be concerned if it takes a while longer.

oh and these are my first bubbas


----------



## AmandaAnn

Thank you everyone!


----------



## kinny24

was my first pregnancy, I didn't start to feel them until my 19th week, I miss that feeling lol :)


----------



## jessyjones

think it also depends on where your placenta is... mines anterior ( on the front) so have been told im likely to feel them later :( poop.


----------



## DanniBear

I had a battle going on in my belly last night, first time i was Sure it was them! No flutters just loads of movement, was like a Mexican wave going on in there! Amazing x


----------



## DanniBear

jessyjones said:


> think it also depends on where your placenta is... mines anterior ( on the front) so have been told im likely to feel them later :( poop.

I have a anterior and posterior plecenter! I felt them properly last night, although I felt all my singletons at 12 weeks, so this is true. X


----------



## Laura2919

I was 22 weeks pregnant when I got the first kick.. Then Id be sitting on the sofa and then a foot would kick me and everyone would sit and watch my belly for ages. They were so amazed to see all these arms and legs poking out.


----------

